
You don’t need a CS degree to be a successful engineer, but it helps - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@swizec/you-dont-need-a-cs-degree-to-be-a-successful-engineer-but-it-helps-d001ce3c3b35
======
skate22
The head of my cs dept said something along the lines of "we wont teach you
everything, but we will teach you how to teach yourself"

The engineers I go to for advice are the ones that enjoy learning CS (and do
so actively)

From a hiring perspective, we look for passionate people as a baseline, but
we're more skeptical of people without a cs degree. We have several rockstars
without a cs degree, but it lowered their chances for us to give them an offer

